# Estimation valeur iPad pro 2018 + Smart Keyboard



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,

Je me rends compte que j'utilise très (trop) peu mon iPad pro chez moi pour diverses raisons :

c'est surtout sur une surface plane : donc souvent sur le bureau avec le mac à côté...
la version 12,9" est un peu encombrante
l'iPhone est suffisant les 3/4 du temps

Donc je me dis que ce serait sans doute une bonne idée de le revendre maintenant.
Il s'agit de l'iPad Pro 2018 12,9" 256Go Wifi + le Smart Keyboard Folio associé (acheté en janvier 2019 chez Apple)
Il est en bon état : pas de rayure (état de la batterie inconnu, je n'ai pas l'option)

A combien pourrais-je le vendre selon vous ?

Merci

ps: un 11" 128Go aurait sans doute été un meilleur choix (mais 128Go n'existait pas sur le 2018)


----------



## edenpulse (25 Juin 2020)

Regarde un peu ce que te dis leboncoin ou ebay en terme de prix. ça te donnera une indication.


----------

